# Tricycle Find 1930’s



## Phattiremike (Feb 4, 2018)

I found this little guy today.  It looks to be 1930’s “Junior” by Junior Toys.  I love the batwing handlebars and smack in the middle of the handlebar looks like a rocket ship.

I need grips and pedals if anyone has any for sale.  I will clean it up a bit and bring it into the house.

Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice to see it still has the head decal to identify the maker. These little bat wing trikes seem to be popular with collectors along with the '30s streamlined trikes.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 5, 2018)

I couldn’t pass it up Dave.  I need to find some grips and pedals, any clue where to start.
Mike


----------



## Casper (Feb 6, 2018)

Memory Lane Classics for the grips


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 6, 2018)

Casper said:


> Memory Lane Classics for the grips



Thanks@casper


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 7, 2018)

This trike probably had the solid rubber teardrop pedals originally. Other than ebay, which has a couple listings right now, I haven't seen any other place which has NOS or repop pedals in that style.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2018)

I may have a set of grips. I can let you know this weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I may have a set of grips. I can let you know this weekend. V/r Shawn



Diameter is small I will measure them.
Thank you Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 8, 2018)

3/8” Shawn if you have?
Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> 3/8” Shawn if you have?
> Mike



I believe I do Mike--sitting in an airport right now though--I'll check when I get home. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 8, 2018)

Safe travels.


----------



## jeep girl (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a similar bike
 I like it because it's extra small so you can easily display it!
Mine is on top of my fridge.


----------



## jeep girl (Feb 18, 2018)

I believe that the original grips were the pointed ones.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 18, 2018)

jeep girl said:


> I believe that the original grips were the pointed ones.



Yes, this style tricycle usually did have the pointed grips. Yours is in pretty good shape!

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 19, 2018)

jeep girl said:


> I have a similar bike
> I like it because it's extra small so you can easily display it!
> Mine is on top of my fridge.
> 
> View attachment 756510



Your little trikes paint is killer.  That picture shows the correct pedals, thanks for posting.  I’m gonna clean it up it will come inside my house next to this 1930’s scooter.


----------

